# How many men would feel betrayed by.....



## hehasmyheart (Mar 11, 2010)

So, we see a lot on here about women upset about their men viewing/getting off to porn. How many of you men would be hurt if you caught your woman masturbating to watching it? If it would bother you, why?


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Not at all. infact catching her twiddling while watching one is one of my fantasies


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Not me. My GF told me the other day about her being horny late at night. She was watching a TV show called "Real Sex" because she couldn't sleep. Next step was watching some porn, then she dug out her toy and rubbed one out. I'm fine with that, because I know it doesn't affect her sexual desire for me. 

Now, if she was rubbing one out regularly and I wasn't getting my fill of nookie, I'd be pretty choked. Whether she was watching porn or thinking of her neighbour... I think I'd rather she was watching porn even in that case, btw...

C


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

Depends on our relationship. If everythign is going well, including sex, then no problem. If our sex life is not well, then it would be part of addressing that issue.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I think the real problem is that women or men who refuse to make an effort to meet their husbands or wifes sexual needs and then get pi$$y when they find out their husband or wife is spanking it to porn.

if my wife was to refuse sex and then watch porn and masterbate then I would be pi$$ed.


but if she put the moves on me and I refuse her then its on me.

women who are closed minded about sex.....such as they don't do oral or generaly don't care about what their husbands sugest sexually (men too for that matter) are making a huge mistake by thinking that its not important.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

No, wouldn't bother me at all. I'd be turned on probably. Seeing my wife horny makes me horny.

I wonder suddenly.. How interested I would be in what she was watching... You know... I'm interested in what gets her off.

So, I can understand women who get preoccupied with what men are watching if they do it. I think brushing it off as mere 'visual aid' is a little obtuse, even if that's what you believe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> I think the real problem is that women or men who refuse to make an effort to meet their husbands or wifes sexual needs and then get pi$$y when they find out their husband or wife is spanking it to porn.


You're projecting. That wasn't the question.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

I wish. At least then I would know she had SOME sense of sexuality...


----------



## hehasmyheart (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, good answers. I think it's definitely true that if the sex life is adequate, there wouldn't be as much of an issue with it. If you're choosing it over having sex with your spouse, it's very hurtful. I guess either men or women would feel betrayed in that case.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

anotherguy said:


> You're projecting. That wasn't the question.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


IMHO it's relevant to the question being asked.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

My man would be very, very happy to catch me in the act while watching porn.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

No problem at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

I think any betrayal would come from her not being honest about it.

If I 'caught' her with one of our educational DVDs, and she tried to hide it, lied about etc, that would be a problem.

But if she was (as happened a while back, when I was on a late shift, and got in at 1am) lying on the sofa, in lingerie, picking out one or two favourite chapters, so that when I get in she can say 'Glad you're back. I've been keeping myself warm, waiting for you ...'

Well, I have no problem with that, apart from the infrequency!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

anotherguy said:


> You're projecting. That wasn't the question.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:scratchhead:

so my statement or explination didn't make sense or what?

what was I projecting.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

anotherguy said:


> No, wouldn't bother me at all. I'd be turned on probably. Seeing my wife horny makes me horny.
> 
> I wonder suddenly.. How interested I would be in what she was watching... You know... I'm interested in what gets her off.
> 
> ...


But what if your wife was watching it, getting off on it, and also turning you down all the time?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

hehasmyheart said:


> So, we see a lot on here about women upset about their men viewing/getting off to porn. How many of you men would be hurt if you caught your woman masturbating to watching it? If it would bother you, why?


This would ONLY bother my husband if I put it before him... One night during my High drive phase- an hour after







... I started watching some porn-wasn't tired & had a DVD we rented laying there....It was Solo guys... he was out for the count....I wanted him again...but it wasn't happening....

I told him about it the next morning -(he was sleeping beside me), he just laughed... and said he wished he could have done it again....he doesn't get upset, not a bit...he's told me he likes me being a "dirty old woman". 

I am the same....I have no problem with his looking at it either...I'll happily give him a BJ under the covers while he's watching an Edward Blake DVD. Those are his favorite, artful solo women porn. 

But we always always always put each other 1st..... That makes all the difference.


----------



## Malcolm38 (Dec 25, 2012)

I would wail for days and days about how unfair she is, and how she didn't love my body.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

hehasmyheart said:


> So, we see a lot on here about women upset about their men viewing/getting off to porn. How many of you men would be hurt if you caught your woman masturbating to watching it? If it would bother you, why?


If it was a picture of me that would be so cool.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

:nono:How degrading. If it was midget porn I would leave.


----------

